# Monty Roberts 'Dually Headcollar'-Loading??



## steffielu (4 April 2006)

has anyone used the monty roberts dually headcollar, and how effective is it with dealing with problems such as loading??? 
was told by a friend how well her horse responded and became very easy to load and was wondering if i should invest in one.
My horse has become very difficult to load (he WONT go in) since a bad experience he had travelling.  I have not travelled him since but i want to start going to shows etc again and i want a different approach to loading, rather than the tradition of resorting to lunge whips and lots of 'shoooing' him in! Which doesnt work anyway.  I am interested in the natural horsemanship way, as my views on 'traditional' horsemanship are becoming rather jaded as they all seem to work against the horse and use force.
Let me know if you have had success with this headcollar, or any other similar products on the market.


----------



## flyingfeet (4 April 2006)

The dually works very well, but remember you'll still need to use correct technique to get the hrose to trust you

However quite a few come with free dvd (cheapest place to buy is www.cotswoldsport.co.uk @ £30)

However a Be-Nice can be useful for horses that are being difficult rather than frightened (we have a really grumpy hanoverian mare that simply likes being awkward)

I use both headcollars and also lunge in my dually.


----------



## dixie (4 April 2006)

I found the Dually works really well but again my horse is bolshy rather than frightened.  

I agree with CotswoldSJ about using the correct technique&gt; I used the Kelly Marks technique (I think?) of pushing them away and bringing them forward etc on another horse &amp; this worked wonders about getting him in the trailer. 

It's worth a try.


----------



## steffielu (4 April 2006)

thanku very much!! im going to get the video that shows how to use it so i know what to do! i want a better way of communicating with him, hes not bolshy just gets a bit panicky and nervous in awkward situations, but the rest of the time hes very very friendly and follows me round like a dog!! bless.


----------



## flyingfeet (4 April 2006)

In that case definitely a Dually rather than a Be-Nice

On sizing they come up rather large, so even on ours that take a full a cob was fine. 

Most come with a free dvd so think twice before paying over the odds for a dually dvd /video on eBay!


----------



## MrsMagoo (4 April 2006)

My mare paid no attention what so ever to these halters and I actually had the monty roberts women out.  She spent all day trying different tecniques bless her, my mare was simply stubborn not scared!!!  After a bit of a 'harsh' approach, she now goes in...


----------



## amage (4 April 2006)

it's absolutely fantastic i would highly recommend it


----------



## miamibear (4 April 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
it's absolutely fantastic i would highly recommend it   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Ditto i have used it for loading my nervous horse (who also follows me around like a dog normally) and it works very well, just gives them that little encouragement and teaches them that if they pull, they pull against themselves

xx


----------



## henryhorn (4 April 2006)

Having experienced the MR halter method first hand, it definitely works. You do however need to understand the reasoning behind it and get someone experienced to show you. We took an unhandled horse to a demo that had taken us three hours to load. the wranglers loaded it to go home and it was perfect for the rest of it's time in trailers and boxes. 
The biggest tip they gave us was to shut up! Use your body language instead.


----------



## allijudd (5 April 2006)

i have one ...which regulary get used by everyone on the yard..(a full size gets used for a pony) 
when the big hairy dales arrives i will be using it on him so that he can bond with me...(ultra attached to mum!)

i have treid to use it on roman but it doesnt really work on stubbonness.....if he doesnt want to load he wont!

normally on the way back from a show..(mortifyinly embarresing)


----------



## suewhitmore (30 April 2006)

I've used the dually with great success instead of a serretto on my Lusitano stallion. Need to get some more for the mares!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (30 April 2006)

When i asked a few weeks ago, most people on here said not to bother with it, but then chances are my horse would just run off anyways.
I have the same problem as you (wont Load) and would love to know how you get on.
Thanks


----------



## merlinsquest (27 October 2006)

i bought one at the demo where my horse was used.... not found it to be of any use for loading :-( sorry.  mine will get to the bottom of ramp and say..... ' you cant be at the front and the back so i dont think i will go on today thanks'!!

That said he will walk on at the mere mention of someone behind, so he is just plain stubborn, not scared!!


----------



## flyingfeet (27 October 2006)

Did you put in the time on the ground with the Dually getting him to respond to the halter before loading??

I've found a lot people put them on and expect the horse to instantly load.... kind of helps if the horse works with a dually beforehand!!!


----------

